
Cloud computing is Fail and here’s why - yiedyie
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2014/05/16/cloud_computing_is_fail_and_heres_why/
======
dtdt1
Cloud computing is here to stay and it is the vendors of enterprise gear and
the IT department who are nervous. This is not to say that enterprise gear is
at fault, just that building robust, large scale distributed systems has been
made easier in the last 5 years and the skeleton crew of devops is much
cheaper per user considering the 50% enterprise gear margins and the IT
department. Ofcourse, a conspiracy nut would say that theRegister sells a
large portion of its advertisement to traditional hardware vendors.

